# Kokua LikeaBike Jumper / Laufrad in Action



## ostseeracer (15. Mai 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (19. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## nitramx (30. Mai 2020)

Mein 2 jähriger hat auch so ein likeaBike aber mit relativ glatten Reifen. Sind echt gut die Teile.


----------



## ostseeracer (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (4. September 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (19. September 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (6. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (9. Mai 2021)




----------



## Mzungu (9. Mai 2021)

Um Gottes Willen lass den scheiß mit dem sauschweren Helm


----------



## ostseeracer (20. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

